# Back to the Future



## gregDT (Mar 12, 2011)

> I love old photos. I admit being a nosey photographer. As soon as I step into someone else’s house, I start sniffing for them. Most of us are fascinated by their retro look but to me, it’s imagining how people would feel and look like if they were to reenact them today... A few months ago, I decided to actually do this. So, with my camera, I started inviting people to go back to their future.



http://ht.ly/4cnvH

This really is one of those "Why didn't I think of this first" moments.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 12, 2011)

Good isn't it... it turned up on my Facebook wall yesterday.


----------



## MatMarino45 (May 18, 2011)

That's so cool!


----------



## pittmandianne88 (Sep 11, 2011)

not just good, it's an amazing idea. this work took a great deal of effort to pull off. even talked lulu (or is it g) through it with the top off. :blush:


----------



## Tyrone (Sep 12, 2011)

amazing idea. great shots !


----------



## sherriwooten28 (Sep 14, 2011)

Fantastic idea! Those in the past and in the present are all the same person right? That would have been very difficult to pull off. First you have the old pic, and the next thing to do is to look for that same person. Well people come and go, I guess the author have tons of old pictures with no one to fill in their corresponding present version.


----------

